# Need a little help with Guyton and Hall !



## Danny Boi (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay.So I found 2 versions of this book.One in Saudi Arabia which is for about Rs 7500 and the other one is for..wait for it..Rs 345 ! ! #shocked like wth ?! #confused I mean that's too much of a difference.They both have the same publisher too I think ( Saunders and/or elsevier ).I know how they make different versions for the economically less gifted countries but I still can't get this clarified even after google-ing for quiet some time.Can anyone solve this mystery for me ? #sad By the way,here are the links for the 2 books.

1.Paramount Books Online Bookstore 8131205112 : Textbook-Of-Medical-Physiology-11e(pb)2007

2.Guyton and Hall Textbook of Medical Physiology 12th edition| US Elsevier Health Bookshop

I saw the second one in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## dumyo (Sep 4, 2011)

The quality of the paper makes the price difference


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

dont worry i believe that both the book's content is the same inside.

the first one is from a pakistani publisher. And is also priced cheap. 
So the difference will be that you might get black and white images and poor quality paper and the book will start coming apart in a few weeks.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Danny Boi said:


> Okay.So I found 2 versions of this book.One in Saudi Arabia which is for about Rs 7500 and the other one is for..wait for it..Rs 345 ! ! #shocked like wth ?! #confused I mean that's too much of a difference.They both have the same publisher too I think ( Saunders and/or elsevier ).I know how they make different versions for the economically less gifted countries but I still can't get this clarified even after google-ing for quiet some time.Can anyone solve this mystery for me ? #sad By the way,here are the links for the 2 books.
> 
> 1.Paramount Books Online Bookstore 8131205112 : Textbook-Of-Medical-Physiology-11e(pb)2007
> 
> ...


if you are in lahore..........go to ilmi book house urdu bazar> thatz it!

i purchased Guyton & Hall 12th south asian edition (by Saunders and/or elsevier) in an excellent quality paper, just for 950.......the guy said ma; itz the original 1.#roll

& the whole set cost me 4000!

including original Guyton & Hall, B.D churasia vol#1, Cunningham's manual-1, Biochem by Prof.Hashmi, diFiore's histo atlas & colored pirated: Snell's anatomy, Last's anatomy & Histo by Jinqueira.

even i managed to get the anatomy atlas by McMinn's in 850 from our college shop.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Guyton has different prices depending upon its paper quality,
A BEST one would cost around:1800
A Medium one:900
Lower quality One:550
Yet black and white one can 
Cost:350 
content is same, Its a quality of print and paper that is different.
One costing around 700-900 should be fine and mostly used here !


----------

